# Multiple Threads On Same Subject?



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2009)

The "Stabless Knife" has created simutaneously 3 or 4 separate threads... was thinking that they need to be combined as they're about the same subject. 

I tried to find a spot in this forum where the subject was mentioned before... so decided to start a general thread to give the mods/admins a heads up... if they haven't noticed already.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2009)

Report them, and if needed they'll get merged.


----------

